# website design



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i'm sure alot of you know i do website design. Prices are very good, avg site such as below i'd only charge 500$ (around that) depending on your needs.

Here are some sites we have done within the last few months.

Pets Beautiful
http://sourceaquatics.com/
http://www.kacyandclayton.com/


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Do you do PHP and database work? Are you able to program web applications, or do you primarily focus on the design side?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

No i dont do custom database or php work. My knowledge isnt in those areas, most of the time if i personally want a specific thing there are usually scripts and databases that you can easily install.


----------

